# The Browser Wars II



## NewsBytes (Jul 29, 2010)

No more than four months ago, Opera released its version 10.50 of Opera desktop browser with a claim of being the fastest web browser on Earth. We, here at ThinkDigit, quickly decided to put that claim to test. The game became interesting with a tug-of-war between Google Chrome and Opera, and it was tough to determine a clear winner. If you've missed that round of The Browser Wars then, click here and enjoy the bloodshed!

Since then, a lot has changed, and the goal posts have been moved. This...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

Opera 10.61 rules for me.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 13, 2010)

opera since 2006


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 13, 2010)

Mozilla Firefox is Best, with Huge Addon support and faster browsing even on slow internet connections.

With the release of Opera 10.60 is faster than earlier versions, and becomes good competitor of Firefox.


----------



## niceboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Opera is good. Chrome is better. But, Firefox will be the best bet for me because of so many useful addons.


----------



## Dark Core (Aug 15, 2010)

Its' Opera fr me wth all Out-Off Box Art, Opera FTW!


----------



## Neuron (Aug 15, 2010)

Opera is undoubtedly the winner on dial-up connections.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2010)

Opera is teh winner anyday, anytime and anywhere.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 15, 2010)

Opera 10.61 FTW !!


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

for me - opera - the best browser I'm still using


----------



## dr.rdb (Aug 16, 2010)

well i need 3 browsers

1. opera - default one, serves well when i open more than 10 tabs at a time. also i knw abt opera's hiddden features and use them. 
2. Iron portable for Gmail 
3. firefox for IDM integration, it catches video from the wbpage!


----------



## alexgw (Aug 16, 2010)

My support in selecting the best browser goes for Mozilla Firefox. I also use Google Chrome, Internet Explorer 8 and Opera in my computer.


----------



## techno_geekyguy (Aug 16, 2010)

Chrome... futuristic, faster, and fantastic...
When, it is add-ons with firefox, there are extensions with chrome...
Use it, and you will love it...


----------



## notebookshopper (Sep 9, 2010)

Mozilla Firefox is Best


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 15, 2010)

Still no matter how much fast is Opera,the most thing which matters to most id fun and services.Firefox and many customizations and plugins which outrun Opera.
eg.Alexa ranking bar,greasemonkey etc.All are for Firefox and not for Opera and never will be.

Firefox rules for me.....


----------



## confused!! (Sep 15, 2010)

Different people have different requirements over time and thats where different browsers serves the purpose. So no one is a clear winner. Opera is the winner when it comes to speed


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 15, 2010)

confused!! said:


> Different people have different requirements over time and thats where different browsers serves the purpose. So no one is a clear winner. Opera is the winner when it comes to speed



+1.......It's our choice and requirement....Opera for speed.
                                                        Firefox for overall
                                                        Google Chrome for Fun ++
                                                        Internet Explorer for sucking performane...


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Opera is undoubtedly the winner . using it since 2002 , i have used all other browsers but the fastness of opera cannot be matched .


----------



## 6x6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Firefox & Google Chrome


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol people use Internet explorer the most  
 *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Web_browser_usage_share.svg


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ yep and most of them still using IE6 anyway and MS is pleading to people not use it


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2011)

All right, this is an old thread. No point of bumping it Dangerous Dave.


----------

